# Help me ID this Avon



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

Back then we had some "Avon Rangers" that looked like that. Narrower than Adventurers but with more kick on the ends. Ours had thwarts though.

"Pathmakers" Were another model but I thought they were only 12' long. They had the three chambers like you describe.


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh yeah ... and it only has 3 chambers. The stern, and each side plus half the bow. Classic recessed leafield valves.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Definitely manufactured in Dec 1987, though I suppose that could make it a 1988 model.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

The 2010 Pathmaker was listed as 13' in Canoe and Kayak, sounds like they lifted press release descriptions directly from Avon.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

What? A light Avon?


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Fun stuff! It isn't 12 feet; definitely a full 13 feet long. It is nowhere near 14 feet tho. 

Anyone know about a 13 foot boat though? I can't find a spec in listed avon boats.


Did avon do custom boats for outfitters? Seller was 2nd owner and 1st was an outfitter of some kind. lighest used commercial boat I've ever seen.

When I was 13, Christmas was a hand me down nrs sprite from midn70s at the end of its life.

But I still have that frame ... Thanks to brother matt ...


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd buy it if I were you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes indeed I did. Worst case I'll send it to Shap and it'll turn out to be a collector item! 

It looks like a really fun boat and I still can't find a narrow 13' avon spec. Intersting clues above ... but not high rocker... and length is 13 feet precisely it is not a narrow adventurer...

Sorta like an avon super puma. Can't wait to boat er she looks very fun.

I want to weigh ... much lighter than my 1978 17" tube 14 foot avon. I'd guess 65 lbs.

Is "light avon" a joke? I been with sotar a while; lost perspective on weight lol! My 12 foot cat tubes weigh more!


----------



## lilbillm (Mar 15, 2013)

*Could be a "Drifter" model*

that was made for fishing,before the era of the Pumas.....The 12' version was produced for only a few years,as "Super Shank"--a Redshank with bow/stern lift,6 drings,2 chambers,2 thwarts,etc.These were their "price point" Avons,that were made to compete with the low-end Asian imports.....


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

Looks like a "drifter" model. 3 chambers, bucket boat... There was an outfitter in Montana that loved these for fly fishing trips Hence the drifter moniker. Seems like the outfitter would order enough quantity from Avon to warrant a special build every few years. I've retrofitted a few of them to self-bailers using newer pathmaker floors. I think the last few drifter models I can remember were made in late 90's - early 2000's. All bucket boats.

There's a dude I see once in a while on the upper C driving one. Cool boats.


----------



## pjcalla (May 6, 2016)

Here's my Redshank "Drifter," budget build for fishing flat water here in the Midwest.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

Hmmm... I'll need to try to remember what the hell I was working on... I did sniff glue for a living... I know what the boat is from the original post but I think I might have the name of it swapped with something else...


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

Guide model.

Pretty sure it was John Maki out of Helena. He used to order them for his guide operation.


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Sounds like a Drifter series (as opposed to riverboat series) ... and the model Pathfinder as best as I can tell. 

it weights 70lbs ... and holds air better than any of my other boats. 

I'm looking forward to getting this boat outfitted. It included a motor mount, and that has me eyeing Ross Lake in the North Cascades.... and its gonna be great on lower main salmon type trips. 

thanks for sharing photos! some great looking rigs!


----------



## rlparcell (May 28, 2013)

Hey, did you ever figure out what this model is called? I own the same one, but have no idea what it is


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Avon Pathfinder seems to be the best consensus ID for the boat. 

Sure have loved rowing this one. great flatwater lightweight multiday boat.


----------



## MTavonfloater (Apr 1, 2021)

slickhorn said:


> I came across a neat little boat via craigslist. It is not like Avon I'm familiar with.
> 
> Boat tab is AVB42978L687. I think that means it is a 1987 boat.
> 
> ...


Cool to see this thread. I've had this guy for a few years now. i live in Missoula. Looks like a SuperShank by the faded tag. I couldn't find the serial # in their system. 13' long. 2 chamber. It was owned by a fish biologist who I believe got it from a guide on the Big Hole River in MT. Wouldn't be surprised if the guy in Helena wasn't involved at some point. Love this boat. Just invested in an NRS frame setup to replace the DIY pipe situation it came with. My family of 4 does overnight camping trips all over MT with it.


----------



## billfish (Nov 22, 2009)

MTavonfloater said:


> Cool to see this thread. I've had this guy for a few years now. i live in Missoula. Looks like a SuperShank by the faded tag. I couldn't find the serial # in their system. 13' long. 2 chamber. It was owned by a fish biologist who I believe got it from a guide on the Big Hole River in MT. Wouldn't be surprised if the guy in Helena wasn't involved at some point. Love this boat. Just invested in an NRS frame setup to replace the DIY pipe situation it came with. My family of 4 does overnight camping trips all over MT with it.
> View attachment 64277
> View attachment 64278
> View attachment 64279
> View attachment 64281


----------



## billfish (Nov 22, 2009)

Just pick up an Avon Supershank. Had never heard of this model before. 1995 bucket boat. Two chambers plus two thwarts. Same Leafield valves as my Aire boats. Appears to be in great shape. No patches, leaks or scrapes. Very light weight. Need to get a frame. Anyone have any new info on these old boats?


----------

